# Sig Op



## smoky (16 Mar 2004)

Thats my chosen trade(Sig Op) i‘ve heard alot about it being in demand so hopefully it wont take too long as far as trades go that is my preferred trade, anyone have any info as to whether it is in demand or not??   

bottom line is i just wanna get in there and serve if i get my chosen trade its a bonus...


----------



## Ender57 (16 Mar 2004)

As far as I‘ve heard it is always indemand. This is because the army has a hard time holding onto people in this trade after they‘ve finished their 3 years. 

This is due to job offers they get from private companies. So as long as you‘re willing to take the time and wait for the whole application process to go through then you‘ll be fine!


----------



## Walrus (18 Dec 2005)

Hi guys I am about to start my application process and i am extremely interested is the sig op position. However i want to make sure I make an educated decision on my position before submitting my paperwork. I appreciate any info you guys and gals can provide.

1. From what i have read it appears most sig ops are posted in Kingston is that correct?

2. what equipment and functions do sig ops generally operate and maintain, and what are some of the general daily routines (needed for recruitment interview)?

3. is 29 too old to start reg force?

4. what are (in your opinion) the best things about your position and the worst things ?

5. with the traininfg you recieve how easy is it to obtain civillian work after your contract is up? (assuming you do not resign)

thank you in advance for your help

Stephen Charlton
aka: Walrus
dr_tubby@hotmail.com


----------



## Proud Canadian (19 Dec 2005)

Sigs are spread out from the west coast to the east coast.

voice procedures hand book - (Allied) Communications Instructions - ACP 125(F) - Communication Instructions Radio Telephone Procedures
Download version of the book is found here - http://www.jcs.mil/j6/cceb/acps/acp125f.pdf 

Radios sigs work with are the 522, 521 and 138
RAD B - AN/PRC 522 VHF Manpack
RAD D - AN/PRC 521 VHF Handheld
RAD E+ - AN/PRC 138 HF Manpack
RAD U -AN/PRC 113 UHF Manpack
AN/PSN-11 AND AN/PSN-11(V)1, PRECISION LIGHTWEIGHT GPS RECEIVER (PLGR)
Iris Digital Communications System
Tactical Command and Control Communications System (TCCCS)

29 is not too old as I was 32 when I joined and there were many on my basic course in there mid 30's that perform better than the high schoolers.   You may find yourself more mature on course than the ones that have 10 years off your age.

Cannot answer for the civilian work but this is an email I received that will be effective for military memebers April 06.

This is to provide you with an update on the issue of CF members' eligibility to apply on internal (closed) advertised processes.   

The new Public Service Employment Act (PSEA) will allow for serving CF members to apply on advertised internal (closed) processes where they are identified as being eligible in the Area of Selection criteria.   This means that all departments and agencies governed by the PSEA will have the option of identifying CF members in the "open to" statement on internal job notices.   

Following extensive consultations with unions and management as to how this option should be applied within DND, it has been decided that all advertised internal processes will be open to CF members.   Any deviation from this requirement will be subject to L1 approval.   This decision will be reflected in departmental staffing policy, training and communication materials and will become effective on the coming into force date of the new PSEA, anticipated for 31 December 2005.

It is important that the intention of this decision is consistently communicated within the department.   Below are some key messages that may be used to speak to staff and other stakeholders about this issue:

The eligibility of CF members to participate in advertised internal processes will provide an additional candidate pool of highly qualified individuals.   

In view of CF transformation and surge recruitment activity expected over the next three years, accessing all available candidate pools is an absolute necessity.

This will help to address significant concerns relating to current shortage groups, skills gaps recently identified in human resources plans, and the demographic issue we are facing with impending retirements of baby boomers.

This approach will provide an opportunity to serving members considering a career change to think about how they could make a continuing contribution to the Canadian public.

In cases in which CF members are appointed to civilian positions, Canadians will continue to reap the benefits of the significant investments made in developing them the coming weeks, we will finalize DND's new staffing policies and train HR officers on the new staffing regime.   Managers' training will begin in January and will reinforce effective human resources planning and the need to ensure that staffing strategies are supported by values-based decisions.   DND will extensively monitor staffing activities under the new regime, with a particular emphasis on the application of merit and transparency in managerial decisions.


----------



## Walrus (21 Dec 2005)

I greatly appreciate your answer and the link fo the book. I hope more people i encounter are as helpful and informed as you.   

Thanks

Steve 
aka Walrus
dr_tubby@hotmail.com


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2005)

Sig Ops do everything that Proud Canadian stated, but we also do a lot more.  In Kingston, 1 Sqn big thing is Computer Networking, and 3 Sqn is Satellite Communications.  I can't tell you much about 1 Sqn stuff, but I can tell you that in 3 Sqn you will be working NCCIS (Nation Command and Control Information System)  We are the link back to Canada while in a Theater of Operations overseas.  Equipment we work with includes, but is not limited to INMARSAT(INternational MARitime SATellite) BT2, Ottercom,and  Irridium Satellite phones, QRT (Quick Reaction Terminal) HF Radios, Stratigic Ground Terminals with 3.8 M dishes, Cryptographic material, secure and non secure voice, data, and Fax capabilities, various HF radio antennas, tlelephone systems 2, 5, 10, 30, and 60 KW generators....the list goes on.

A lot of Sigs go to Kingston, but the brigades are also a distinct possibility.  Your Top places I think now are Petawawa, Edmonton, Valcartier, Gagetown and Kingston, not necessarily in that order

The best and worst things about being a Sig Op... Hmmm....  well, while on tour, at least in the NCCIS world, your never too far from a phone to call home!  What else... Well, all I can say is this.  When your busy, your really busy, but when your not, your sitting down with your thumb stuck up your @$$ down in the troop room or in what we like to refer to as our "Cages".  Would I want to be any other trade?  No, I don't think so.  I might want to get out of a certain area of it, but with technology as it is today, there is always something new the military has that we can do.

If you have any questions, just let me know!  

Good Luck in your quest!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Dec 2005)

JSR,
I'm headed to Kingston right after the Holidays.  I"m curious, do you get to decide which Sqn you're in (what type of Sig Op work you'll specify in?).    All the items you listed sound fascinating.  Satellite link up tech would really hold my interest but computer networking seems like a much more transferable skill and is the area I had hoped for.

Do I get to choose?  Or is a new Sig Op trained in a basic understanding of each area and then they just plug you in whereever there is a need?


thanx.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (26 Dec 2005)

Mojo, 

What JSR op was talking about was getting a posting after completion of training. You are going to Kingston for your QL3 course, (ahem, Sig Op Apprentice course) at CFSCE. JSR (the Joint Signals Regiment) is something different. You can choose to be posted there on completion of your trades training.

This reservist's two pennies, for what they're worth.


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Dec 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> You can choose to be posted there on completion of your trades training.



Heh...."choose"...that made my day


----------



## Hoover (26 Dec 2005)

Yeah put it as your first choice and they'll probably send you as far away as possible ie. Edmonton !

Us new boots are going where they will get their monies worth once trained ie to a regiment. To be deployed. I  mean who couldn't turn down a tropical getaway to Haiti or a trip to Afghanistan to see the mountains. I know they aren't like the Pyramids but fluck they must be special!

The specialist stuff is for later in your career..


----------



## Hoover (26 Dec 2005)

Also, to answer your question. 29 is not too old to join. Had people into their mid thirties in my platoon at boot and even older in other platoons in my company. Some almost 50.

Don't be part of the if only club later in life.


----------



## Gouki (26 Dec 2005)

My roomate on my QL3 course was 51, and fitter than most of the people on it. So at 29 you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## meni0n (26 Dec 2005)

Rumour has it alot of Ptes at 2 HQ & Sigs are not resigning their second contracts. So you know what that means for all of you going on the QL3.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Dec 2005)

ummmm,
not really
what does that mean?


----------



## meni0n (26 Dec 2005)

Who do you think will be replacing all of the people that will be releasing?


----------



## Mojo Magnum (27 Dec 2005)

I'm aware that the trade is distressed and obviously I expect to be filling positions that are left vacant.  But more importantly, .....why are people leaving?   Does the trade suck?  Is it too dangerous?  Or just plain Boring?

Why is Sig Op a distressed trade if it's as "good" a job as everyone says?
did the recruiter just feed me a line of ???????


----------



## chrisf (27 Dec 2005)

It's a good trade, just happens that they need a lot of us.


----------



## meni0n (27 Dec 2005)

It's a good trade. Most I believe are personal reasons.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (27 Dec 2005)

thats good to hear, 
i was starting to get worried i had unwittingly signed up to be a janitor or something


----------



## Walrus (27 Dec 2005)

Thank you very much for everyone replied to my query.  After doing a lot of research and with the responses that I received from this post, I am confident on making the right decision.

Now that I am sure that might trade selection is correct, I really really need to focus on my physical training and for me that is the goal that will not be easily obtained.  However, I am bound and determined to reach that goal is well.

So just a warning for all the signal operator's who replied to my query and just the ones that read these posts, watch out boys and girls here comes the walrus.

Thanks again  

 Walrus  
a.k.a. Steve
dr_tubby@Hotmail.com if


----------



## Canadian Sig (2 Jan 2006)

meni0n said:
			
		

> It's a good trade. Most I believe are personal reasons.



Most of them just came back from Roto and are not in the right mind-set to be asked to re-sign. They are good sigs but most are a bit tired and disillusioned right now.


----------

